# Dual Core AMD Athlon 64 @ 2.4 Ghz Benchmarked @@



## indro (Mar 16, 2005)

*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/cpu.jpg
*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/screenshot_2_s.jpg
*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/screenshot_1_s.jpg
*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/screenshot_3.jpg
*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/screenshot_4_s.jpg
*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/cinebench_1_s.jpg
*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/benchmark.png[/img][/code]

To all the AMD Fans out there  ( that includes me)


----------



## quad master (Mar 22, 2005)

hey thats gr8 peice of news


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool dude where did you get that information ???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2005)

EVEN a single AMD 64 CPU is insanely powerful.
Cant even think of dual cores.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool dude where did you get that information ???


----------



## indro (Mar 22, 2005)

The only prolblem is ,  none of the softwares and OPS are designed to take full use of the dual cores . Maybe in days to come


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool dude where did you get that information ???


----------



## indro (Mar 22, 2005)

*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/cpu.jpg


----------



## DKant (Mar 22, 2005)

Didn't know AMD's dual core procy's were out already!
@indro the site is in Italian or sumthin' dude!


----------



## indro (Mar 22, 2005)

*www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/cpu.jpg


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

He got all that DATA from => *www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/ (  finally found out  )


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2005)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> He got all that DATA from => *www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1193/ (  finally found out  )



i think indro gave the link twice already   

plz dont spam


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> rachitboom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELLO !!! I am not spaming around dude, indro gave the link to a Pic. of the Processor and not the main link and I have given the main link from where indro got the actual DATA !!!
Pls. read carefully both the URL Add.


----------



## indro (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Relax , although i gave the link to the image ,you people can take the image part of, and get the URL , right ?  we are all GEEKS here , remember


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

indro said:
			
		

> Hey Relax , although i gave the link to the image ,you people can take the image part of, and get the URL , right ?  we are all GEEKS here , remember


OK dude I just forgot that "we are all GEEKS here , remember "


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 6, 2005)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17947


----------



## nikhilesh (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow!That's amazing.The intel processors didn't perform that well.Comparitively far slower to the athlons.


----------



## sms_solver (Apr 8, 2005)

When these dual core processor will hit the market? Def. they will be expensive at first.


----------

